# Hearts of Iron 2



## Fried Egg (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone into this game?

I've recently started playing it and it's the ultimate second world war grand strategy game. Highly detailed and sophisticated and great for those armchair generals (myself being one).


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

That game looks cool!


----------

